# Lindy!



## AshleyR (Mar 28, 2009)

I know you must be mega busy with all the time you're putting in at your kiosks in the mall(s), but we miss you around here!

Just thought I'd say hi and ask for an update. A lot of us are interested in how things are going with your new business. I love seeing your posts and have been missing them lately!

Update us, lady!


----------



## heartsong (Mar 28, 2009)

*x*

LOL! as much as she does everyday, she'd keep a basement full of elves busy!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah thank you Ashley!  I just got home from Comox and the demographics in that mall don't fit my profile so although the trip paid for itself - I didn't make any money so I won't be returning to that one.  Disappointing but I got a couple of really cool antiques.  I took a couple of my soaps on the curing rack because I had been showing them to a lady who wants private label soaps and I had people in Comox who just had to have them even when I explained they weren't ready and wouldn't be for a couple more weeks.  They just didn't care and promised to try not to use them before hand...yeah right!  At any rate I did sell them.  I'm finding it absolutely fascinating what sells and what doesn't.  So far I'm finding that "bar" soap sells bigger than mold soaps or "gimmicky" soaps.  I can't keep Bastille, Castille, Shea Butter Bars and Body Butter in stock!  Now that surprises me because they are all unscented soaps!

So there's my story for this week.  Ashley how are you doing?  What's new with you?  Heartsong - where can I find a few elves????  I would sure like to have them...

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## topcat (Mar 29, 2009)

I reckon Starduster has a few elves handy, pixies even....although she seems to know how to keep the soap fairies at bay! :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Tanya!  Hey Starduster - need some elves please but no fairies....


----------



## starduster (Mar 29, 2009)

*As requested, sort of*

The request was for elves.
They are a bit scarce at the moment so I thought maybe a few happy hippy campers might do instead.
They would cook up a storm in your Soponification Laboritory





Hmmm, tweedle e deee , smelling the patchouli ,deep in the heart of thee...


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG Starduster - way too funny!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Plus I just made a batch of patchouli soap....


----------

